# Some info on Will Malloff



## mtngun (Aug 17, 2011)

Stumbled across this site which has an email from Will Malloff, dated 2007. Questions for Will Malloff -- Doukhobors

Apparently, Malloff is aware of AS and lurks from time to time, though I've never seen him post here.

He mentions "inventing" the Granberg style chain, but later improved on it with the "Malloff grind" discussed in his book.


----------



## 820wards (Aug 17, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Stumbled across this site which has an email from Will Malloff, dated 2007. Questions for Will Malloff -- Doukhobors
> 
> Apparently, Malloff is aware of AS and lurks from time to time, though I've never seen him post here.
> 
> He mentions "inventing" the Granberg style chain, but later improved on it with the "Malloff grind" discussed in his book.


 
Mntgun,

Thanks for the info on Malloff. Interesting info on his patents and what he has been doing.

jerry-


----------



## gink595 (Aug 17, 2011)

There was a pdf of that book floating around here somewhere. He has some pretty amazing stuff in there.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the read and lead


----------



## mikeb1079 (Aug 17, 2011)

interesting read. i had just figured that mr malloff had passed on. perhaps that's not the case. long live the "king of chainsaw lumbermaking!"


----------



## burningwood (Aug 17, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Stumbled across this site which has an email from Will Malloff, dated 2007. Questions for Will Malloff -- Doukhobors
> 
> Apparently, Malloff is aware of AS and lurks from time to time, though I've never seen him post here.
> 
> He mentions "inventing" the Granberg style chain, but later improved on it with the "Malloff grind" discussed in his book.



Bought one of his books from Amazon, (smokin suggested it) read some every week, it's a great help.

bw


----------



## PhilB (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks mntgun for posting. I enjoy the history of inovators in the field.

Phil


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking at the illustrations in the book, i note how small the 090 appears in Will's hands. He must be a brute.

Going back through _the_ book now as I finally have an Alaskan on order. The book was given to me by a great pal a few years back. Was it ever reprinted? They could surely sell a few more. (i posted before reading link)

I've got to start collecting/making tools and accessories for mine own soon to be lumbermaking endeavors. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## StevenBiars (Dec 8, 2011)

For those of you wanting to browse the book before purchasing, you can find it here: Chainsaw Lumber Making


----------



## Agoraphobia (Dec 8, 2011)

From the article It sounds like he wants to be more active in promoting and developing the state of the art of chainsaw milling going forward (as certainly he has done up to the present). Maybe we could coax him out of the woodwork here and help provide a forum for him to achieve what has seemed elusive and disappointing to him as of yet. He deserves financial success and prominence in the admittedly small field.

With large scale logging seemingly on the way out, selective profitable harvest seems to dovetail perfectly with at stump milling. Perhaps on-site milling is only just beginning. It would be great to see Will stay at the front where he belongs.

I was introduced to Will's book by a trapper-miller named Rusty in Wrangell. I think all the libraries around here have a copy. Wish him all the best!


----------



## BobL (Dec 8, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Stumbled across this site which has an email from Will Malloff, dated 2007. Questions for Will Malloff -- Doukhobors
> 
> Apparently, Malloff is aware of AS and lurks from time to time, though I've never seen him post here.
> 
> He mentions "inventing" the Granberg style chain, but later improved on it with the "Malloff grind" discussed in his book.



That info was posted on this forum a few years back.

What is really sad is that the WillMalloff.com site now appears to have gone offline. On that site he had some very interesting designs including a CS mill that was able to cut lumber direct from a log without turning cants or slabs. When I retire in a few years time I might have a crack at making one.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, a horrible shame for his post 1982 R&D and experience to not be shared. 

SELF publishing is the rage these days anyway. Faster, less overhead, and "touring" is optional. 

I want the t-shirt too. He could likely make more on t-shirts, suspenders, and ball caps than he did on the book's first printing.

edit: no disrespect meant to the many fine sawyers populating this place already.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 8, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Stumbled across this site which has an email from Will Malloff, dated 2007. Questions for Will Malloff -- Doukhobors
> 
> Apparently, Malloff is aware of AS and lurks from time to time, though I've never seen him post here.
> 
> He mentions "inventing" the Granberg style chain, but later improved on it with the "Malloff grind" discussed in his book.



http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=33110


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 9, 2011)

I was looking around this morning and came across a flicker post saying he was in the hospital 6 months ago. 

here's the post. 
Just letting you know that Will is in the Jubilee Hospital in Victoria. He could use any 'hello, how ya do'in" 778 977 7331 Sandy (a friend)

Anybody want to call.


----------



## jczv (Dec 9, 2011)

The wayback machine has a copy of his old site:

Will malloff-working with wood

Post if that link doesn't work and I'll post instructions to get there.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 9, 2011)

jczv said:


> The wayback machine has a copy of his old site:
> 
> Will malloff-working with wood
> 
> Post if that link doesn't work and I'll post instructions to get there.



two thoughts: thanks--that's neato

secondly, geez the innerweb is like a tattoo (pernament-with less fading and stretching).


----------



## BobL (Dec 9, 2011)

jczv said:


> The wayback machine has a copy of his old site:
> 
> Will malloff-working with wood
> 
> Post if that link doesn't work and I'll post instructions to get there.



Good find but unfortunately quite a few pics are missing.

http://web.archive.org/web/20081205021458/http://www.willmalloff.com/page2.html
This is the milling I want to have a crack at one day - If you look at the link to my mini-mill in my sig file you can see that this mill is able to operate at any angle so I'm sort of quarter of the way there.


----------



## aglindh (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got a note from Will Malloff, he says:
"The second reprint of CSLM will be out in the spring of 2015 
by Echo Point Books."

He also provides an address,
Will Malloff
P.O. Box 541 
ALERT Bay, B.C. V0N 1A0 

So if like me you feel bad that you have profited from his work, while he did not,
then you too could mail him off a $20.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 26, 2014)

aglindh said:


> Just got a note from Will Malloff, he says:
> "The second reprint of CSLM will be out in the spring of 2015
> by Echo Point Books."
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

If I could find a paypal address for him I'd shoot some $ through as a thanks for his work. Alternatively, I have a sister in BC who could send through a monetary thanks on my behalf but would prefer the direct paypal option if there is one?

Cheers.


----------

